

Ask HN: How do you say it? - mattlanger

I'm sure I'm not the only one whose introduction to computers consisted of sitting home alone and hacking away and only ever communicating about technical terminology via non-spoken media like IRC. What I wonder is if anyone else consequently developed their own quirky pronunciations for technical terms that differ wildly from convention.<p>As an example, I may pronounce "sudo" as "sue dough" or say "regex" with a soft "g", but what really makes my colleagues laugh at me is when I pronounce "bin" and "lib" with long i's (as in "binary" and "library").
======
cperciva
I usually say "su-doe", not "su-doo"; "reg-ex", not "re-jex"; bin, not "bine";
and "lib", not "libe". I also say "lin-ux", not "lie-nux"; and "s-crypt", not
"script".

~~~
khafra
Likewise on all but Linux, which I have pronounced "lee-nux" after a friend
showed me <http://www.paul.sladen.org/pronunciation/>

------
marssaxman
I doubt there is any such thing as "convention". Some words are pronounced
phonetically and some as fragments of the words they were abbreviated or
concatenated from; who's to say which is correct? People don't even apply
their own pronunciation patterns consistently.

